# buffed startseite



## dragon1 (9. Mai 2008)

sry dass ich da gleich nen thread oeffne,aber:spinnt nur mein pc oder wurde die startseite ueberabeitet?
ich finde jetzt die *forum* funktion nicht (www.buffed.de natuerlich)
screen kommt wahrscheinlich dienstag ich muss jetzt weg^^


----------



## RouV3n (9. Mai 2008)

Ne ist bei mir auch so...bei mir steht jetz nur noch Foren, und nicht mehr wow foren usw.


----------



## Isegrim (9. Mai 2008)

/Thread ins buffed.de BLASC Support Unterforum verschoben

Bei mir alles normal. http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/38/2008...12931478gs1.png

Kannst du mal &#8217;nen Screenshot deiner veränderten Startseite reinstellen?


----------



## Occasus (9. Mai 2008)

jo ist jetzt unterteil in WoW, Warhammer etc. WoW-Link öffnen und dann auf Forum klicken.

Edith sagt, dass es nicht stimmt. Der Forum-Link befindet sich links unter Community


----------



## L.H. (9. Mai 2008)

Eigentlich wurde nichts geändert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Mai 2008)

jup das ding wurde wohl überarbeitet. hatte heut mittag auch probs mit der startseite. jetz gehts aber wieder und der unterpunkt forum is zusmmen mit mybuffed bei community untergebracht


----------



## Occasus (9. Mai 2008)

doch es wurde was geändert. es gibt jetzt ein punkt, der datenbank heißt, die in die unterpunkte World of Warcraft, HdrO und Guild Wars unterteilt ist.


----------



## Chibimisha (12. Mai 2008)

Ist es geplant, dass die URL vom Charakterplaner auf buffed.de einen Fehler enthält, sodass er sich umständlich aufrufen lässt?


> http://http//www.buffed.de/charplaner


----------



## Gnomhexer (12. Mai 2008)

der char-plana st nicht mehr aufrufbar!
wenn ich daruf klicke kommt: Fehler: Server nicht gefunden!
guckt doch mal bitte ob der link richtig ist liebes buffed team!
und wenn es nicht daran liegt guck woran sonst will entlich wieder planen^^


habe den fehler gefunden!! ihr habt zwei mal im link: http//
also:http://http//www.buffed.de/charplaner


----------



## Gnomhexer (12. Mai 2008)

wie läst er sich den aufrufen ?


----------



## Chibimisha (12. Mai 2008)

Das zweite http// entfernen ..


----------



## Isegrim (12. Mai 2008)

Darauf wurde in diesem Thread schon hingewiesen. Trotzdem danke!
Die Meldung ist an die entsprechende Stelle gegangen.


----------



## Lefarian (12. Mai 2008)

Hey Leute,

als ich vorhin auf bei der WorldofWarcraft Sektion auf MyBuffed gehen wollte landete ich bei Wikipdedia.
Ist das nur bei mir so oder bei jedem oder gehört das vllt so ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Auf der normalen buffed.de Seite, also der Startseite, funktioniert die verlinkung, wenn man aber auf der Startseite oben auf WorldofWarcraft geht und dann links auf MyBuffed lande ich halt auf 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypertext_Transfer_Protocol


----------



## -bloodberry- (12. Mai 2008)

Auch hier ist aufgrund der Umstrukturierung des Portals ein Fehler passiert:
http://http//my.buffed.de/
ist natürlich der falsche Verweis auf die myBuffed Seite.
Danke für den Hinweis.

Du landest beim Wikipedia Artikel für HTTP, weil du Firefox benutzt und dieser auf den ersten Google-Treffer weiterleitet, wenn man eine unvollständige URL angibt.
und nur "http" ist natürlich keine vollständige URL, Firefox googlet also danach und schickt dich dann auf den ersten Treffer.


----------



## Nurno (13. Mai 2008)

Hi,
da ich nicht weiss, wie ich sonst Alarm schlagen kann, mach ich das hier. 

Der gesamte Charakterplaner lässt sich nicht mehr ansprechen - der link verweist in eine error page!

Geht es anderen auch so ?

gruss


----------



## Brisk7373 (13. Mai 2008)

nee bei mir gehts
btw: erster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,und warum erstellt man deswegen n Thread ?


----------



## 3r1k (13. Mai 2008)

bei mir geht er atm auch nicht.

btw: ich denke er wollte wissen ob jemand weiß warum...


----------



## Phobius (13. Mai 2008)

Das passende Forum

Bei mir geht er auch ohne Probleme.

Und wenn mal eine Seite nicht so will wie du dann probier es einfach ein paar Minuten später noch mals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dämonjäger (13. Mai 2008)

Wenn man links in der Auswahlliste auf Charaktarplaner klickt verweist der einen nach "http://http//www.buffed.de/charplaner" was logischer weise nicht geht. Also liebe Webmaster, macht da mal nen : hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## agolbur (13. Mai 2008)

nimm mal den link^^

http://www.buffed.de/charplaner

PS: kannst auch einfach auf buffed.de gehen und dann hinter dem / einfach charplaner schreiben...
so mach ich das immer.. auch wenn der link auf der seite funktioniert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (13. Mai 2008)

Is behoben


----------



## resusseleman (13. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen,

im WoW-Portal (http://wow.buffed.de/) ist im Menü auch der Link für den Charakterplaner falsch angegeben (http://http//www.buffed.de/charplaner).


----------



## Grushdak (13. Mai 2008)

Wenn der Link falsch war - jetzt geht er problemlos.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps. Dieses Problem wurde übrigens schon 2 weiteren Threads erwähnt.


----------



## dragon1 (13. Mai 2008)

geht wieder


----------

